# Paulies ELiquid - 2 New Flavours and a Special Reserve at VapeCon



## Paulie (5/8/16)

Hey all,

We are excited to announce that we have been working hard to bring to the market 2 new exciting flavours and a special reserve!

We will also be giving away 40 bottles of a New additional Flavour (Special Reserve) to the first 40 ppl to attend Our stand at Vapecon which will be launched in September in limited quantities!

We will announce the flavours this weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/8/16)

Oh my goodness!! This can only be good!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We are excited to announce that we have been working hard to bring to the market 2 new exciting flavours and a special reserve!
> 
> ...



I will be at your stand bright and early in that case @Paulie'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/16)

I have tasted the special reserve - it is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (5/8/16)

I foresee a stampede

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (5/8/16)

OHHHH YEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/8/16)

WoW @Paulie 
Will be right behind U there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/8/16)

You the man @Paulie. Can't wait to get my hands on these new flavours. 

#MINDBLOWiNG #MIXES

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

